#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Freelancing jobs for NLP Communication Designer

## deevoir

*Neurolinguistic Communication Designer**Do you have the ability to change the direction of someones thinking using communication precision? Do you know how to masterfully craft conversations with clients by using their preferred and subconscious thinking styles? Are you a No Box thinker with disruptive ideas to change the way Business Communication is done?**We are looking for a E2PIC (Eccentric, Enthusiastic, Productive, Intelligent, Creative) NLP professional to work with an innovative company to manage Business Communications differently? Apply today if this role is right for you!* *What You Will Be Doing?*-       Design, develop and maintain standards/ protocols/processes/methodology for the Research and Presentation team from a NLP point of view
-       Assess the audience / clients mindset, business objectives and synthesize inputs & feedbacks for making the RIGHT presentation
-       Sensitize the R&P team with the Psychological dimension on the customer needs, specifications, design targets, the development process, design standards, milestones, timelines, techniques and tools to support task performance
-       Analyse, amend the various presentations/ communiques to make them directly reach the hearts of the audience
-       Add unknown to the known
-       Interpret, analyze and extrapolate results of data mining models as well
-       Institutionalise NLP best practices for all phases of project management, including customer service, template formatting, text editing and processing, and document production. 
-       Work with the Last Mile presenters to create magic with their presentation 
-       Ensure consistency and compliance with brand standards as well as maintaining best practices within the research and presentation industry. 
-       Create and manage ecosystem of resources (FTE/Freelance researchers, designers etc.) to tap into as per the work demand
-       Motivate and inspire team members
*What You Need for this Position*-       Social Learning Enthusiast
-       "Unconventional", "No Box Thinker",
-       Getting it Right the First Time
-       Intuitive and Disruptive 
-       Ability to breakdown a message and envision it into different form of dissemination based on the project scope and use
-       Ability to distill complex information into an easy to understand, impactful and engaging output 
-       Create and integrate imagery that best captures the Stakeholders' key points
-       Mind Magician
 Call Now:
*d**EEVO**i**R* *H**R* *S**ervices*

505, "B Wing" *|* KEMP Plaza *|* Off.Chincholi Bunder Rd. Extn *|* Mindspace, Malad WEST *|* Mumbai 400064
*Direct Number:* +91 22 4210 7126 *| Board Number:* +91 22 4003 2050 *| Extn*: 126 *|*





  Similar Threads: Freelancing jobs for Team  Lead  R&P Freelancing jobs for Knowledge Hunter Freelancing jobs for Creative Presentation Officer Freelancing Pdf Free Download

----------

